# Does the Cruze have a clutch delay valve?



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It sure feels like it.


----------



## GeneralDriver (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm old school. I hate aids on cars. If it has one, I'd like to get rid of it too. The shift light has to be the most annoying thing they have ever came up . Most people with experience gets irritated by it, because if a light turns on (that wasn't on before), it immediately draws attention, for the wrong reason. 
I get irritated, because I'm used to see lights turn on for a real reason, if it's either I left my blinker out or the check engine light or similar. 
Same with this clutch delay too. 
What this clutch delay does is, making beginners learn to drive a manual the wrong way.


----------



## Ryonite112 (Feb 14, 2017)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/129-...185322-how-remove-clutch-delay-valve-cdv.html


Here is the thread that shows how to locate and remove the CDV.


----------

